# Tamper opinions needed



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I hope that I'm not raising this at an insensitive time, given the comp that's currently running, but I'm ready to buy a new tamper, and I'm on the lookout for opinions and advice.

I currently have an Espro pre-tensioned - which is great, but which I've always regarded as a training tool, and I now feel ready to move on to a big boys' tamper.

But what to buy?

I'm looking longingly at Reg Barbers - but am I just being sucked into hype? I like the idea of a C-Ripple base - curved at the edges, flat in the middle, but with concentric circles embossed onto the flat bit. I like the physics behind both the partial curve and the concentric circles. Only trouble is that they don't seem available in the UK. That doesn't bother me too much, as I like the idea of ordering direct and having it customised with my name or initials on the top. I can live with the price for that - except that the carriage from Canada is over $50 - and I'm drawing the line at that until I've done some more research.

So I'm looking for advice and/or opinions. Are RBs as good as their reputation? Anyone got any experience of the C-Ripple? Anyone got any alternatives? The tamper that's the prize in the comp looks good - and can be laser engraved to customise. I wonder how the finish compares to RBs?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I too have the Espro pre-tension tamper and am happy with it. After reading your thread, I've done a little bit of research and CoffeeHit have Reg Barber tamper bases with the Ripple one you mention although it may be different to the C-Ripple. It looks as though you can change the handle with different bases.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Sandy- but you're right - they don't do the C-Ripple.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I am very impressed with my Espresso Gear Barista tamper from CoffeeHit, nice hand fit for me and also has a removable part of the stem to suit smaller hands. beautifully made as well.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I love my RB tamper. I would certainly recommend them to anyone who is serious about espresso. I can't put my finger on why it is so nice to use but it just feels like absolute quality. Perfectly weighted, unbelievably snug (mine is 58.5), it almost tamps itself. I love the fact you can change bases if you wish (I might get a ripple one if your review is good) It just feels like one piece of kit that I need never change. I wanted the American curve when I ordered mine (from Coffeehit) but they didn't do it in the 58.5mm so I got the euro curve to match the curve of my Synesso basket. I'll try and upload a picture later. If you do get one definitely get 58.5mm, it fits all my 58mm baskets including the original Silvia one perfectly.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Coffee Hit!

See the other thread with an offer of free engraving. Got a quote for them for exactly what I want at a much cheaper price than ordering direct from the man himself!

Thank you Coffee Forums, and thank you Coffee Hit.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

So have they got the C-Ripple you are after then?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

On special order - but cheaper than ordering from Canada myself!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats great news.

I recommend following the coffee accessory suppliers on Twitter

We try to tweet when we see a bargain


----------



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

Would you be selling your espro when you get the RB? I might be interestred if so.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Good try! I'll probably keep it though - sorry.


----------

